# Kubota bx2380 random transmission disengagement



## Craig711

Has any one had problems with a bx2380 jumping out of gear going down a hill into neutral and free rolling


----------



## marc_hanna

Oh crap! I hope no one was hurt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## marc_hanna

I’m very sorry to hear that. I hope she recovers soon and that there are no long term affects. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Craig711

marc_hanna said:


> I’m very sorry to hear that. I hope she recovers soon and that there are no long term affects.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


Thank you


----------



## Thomas

Dang...haven't nor read about any such issue,keep us posted.


----------



## sixbales

Howdy Craig711, welcome to the tractor forum.

Kubota brakes are usually very good. Was the tractor in 4WD? In 4WD, both front and rear wheels are braked. If you are losing traction downhill while braking, you need to add weights to the wheels, and maybe load the tires. And maybe add tire chains? Skidding downhill is a very scary experience.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Craig, I already welcomed you aboard earlier. I was just curious if you bought this new or used? It looks new enough that I thought maybe the warranty was still in effect? I know on my Kubota BX 2200, the linkage is a bit springy to where if you didn't have a gear match up in high or low, that the lever would bend enough that you could easily think it was all the way in gear. I am largely flat grounded here, so not really a concern. Has this happened to you several times or just the one time?


----------



## Craig711

sixbales said:


> Howdy Craig711, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Kubota brakes are usually very good. Was the tractor in 4WD? In 4WD, both front and rear wheels are braked. If you are losing traction downhill while braking, you need to add weights to the wheels, and maybe load the tires. And maybe add tire chains? Skidding downhill is a very scary experience.[/QUOT


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Craig, I see sixbales quote but nothing else. What was you going to say?


----------



## Craig711

Tractor Beam said:


> Craig, I already welcomed you aboard earlier. I was just curious if you bought this new or used? It looks new enough that I thought maybe the warranty was still in effect? I know on my Kubota BX 2200, the linkage is a bit springy to where if you didn't have a gear match up in high or low, that the lever would bend enough that you could easily think it was all the way in gear. I am largely flat grounded here, so not really a concern. Has this happened to you several times or just the one time?


It was brand new only had it two weeks it drove down steep dive way fine for about 100 metres then onto flat then down another hill, she said it maid a clunck noise then just took off,went to hit the brake and turned to avoid hitting her mum, she got thrown doing about 60-70 klm ? It was in 4wd which I thought she might have been in two but not the case, this tractor is only supposed to have a top seed of 14klm and is hyrdrostatic but obviously not if it jumps into neutral?


----------



## Craig711

Yea it was in 4wd which I thought my self it might of been in two, problem being it slipped out of gear going down second hill and as it's taken on speed she has gone to avoid hitting her mum so went to brake didn't work or quick enough so swerved, but the whole thing is it shouldn't be able to get into neutral position while driving down a steep hill, it end up getting up to at least 60-70 klm very quickly?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

From the sounds of things I gather then that this was a one time fluke? I'm guessing, since it won't start in gear, that she didn't have it fully engaged in gear or bumped the lever out by accident or it's defective. I know on my Kubota, the brakes are a bit hard to operate on account of the angle.

Has she run this machine before? Was she intimately familiar with the controls? I hope she does come through this fine. Going that fast on something like that, she's lucky to be alive.


----------



## RC Wells

Really hope there are no injuries.

The BX2380 is only available in hydrostatic drive in the US and Canada. It does have a propeller shaft from the engine to the transaxle, and a single internal brake in the transaxle that brakes the the transmission so all engaged wheels are braked.

Should that driveshaft between the engine and transaxle, or the clutch shaft internal to the transaxle, be compromised the brake continues its mechanical function and will stop the tractor.

The final drive uses a system consisting of a set of final gears that are connected to the transmission drive via a bevel gear, with a shaft directly connected to the internal brake.

For the brakes to experience a catastrophic failure the final drive would have to fail. Engine power shutting down to the transaxle pump could result in no compression braking, as could a failure of the propeller shaft. For both to fail would be nearly impossible as a practical matter.

If someone was injured I would not take the tractor to a dealer for repair, but would contact a good attorney and get their advice before doing anything with the tractor.


----------



## Craig711

Tractor Beam said:


> From the sounds of things I gather then that this was a one time fluke? I'm guessing, since it won't start in gear, that she didn't have it fully engaged in gear or bumped the lever out by accident or it's defective. I know on my Kubota, the brakes are a bit hard to operate on account of the angle.
> 
> Has she run this machine before? Was she intimately familiar with the controls? I hope she does come through this fine. Going that fast on something like that, she's lucky to be alive.


They do start in gear and is always left in gear?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

It should only start in the neutral position, so you'd start it up, then put it in gear, and by in gear, I mean in high or low range. If it's in gear, then it shouldn't start.


----------



## Craig711

Should they be able to jump into neutral while driving down a hill, mine is hydrostatic drive to, but not when it jumps out of the high or low setting , it just free wheels, yea brakes should work but, when you need to turn to avoid running over someone in front of you because it picked up speed so quickly, because of free wheeling,?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

It's hard to know Craig. It's unknown to us whether she was familiar with the controls on the tractor, how steep the hill was, etc. That tractor looks fairly new (unused) and so is it possible she wasn't really familiar with the machine? I'd be inclined to say that if it were a really steep hill, the high / low range control lever should be in low gear, to really rein back the weight and momentum of the tractor. If the hill were steep enough, and the tractor were in high range, and going fast enough at the beginning of the hill, it sure seems like it should stay in gear, but possibly it could come out of gear. It just seems like they'd have built in features to prevent that from happening. Also, the differential lock, if it were engaged, could easily lead to loss of control in steering, especially if there were the high speeds you mention. I'm unsure, but if she wasn't familiar with the machine, she could have possibly caught on the gear range controller and knocked it out of gear into neutral. In a panic, she could have possibly depressed the differential lock, further exasperating the situation.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

In addition to our Kubota BX 2200, which has the controls for High / Low range, PTO mid and rear, 2 or 4 wheel drive selector etc are really close proximity to the operator and easily bumped especially entering and exiting the tractor. On our Kubota, I catch myself and my wife sitting on the controls getting on and off the tractor. It's hard not to do that as confined as they are, and the location of the controls to the seat. This is the only conceivable scenario I can really see right off. I had my wife operating my much larger John Deere 990, with the forks on and hauling a new free standing gas stove. I had her coming across the lawn real slow. All the sudden the forks started tilting forward and the stove toppled off. Turns out she was hitting the lever with her arm and wasn't aware of it. All I could do was watch in horror. Another thing is if you live with steep hills, I'd have either a rear implement or preferably a front end loader that could be dropped to the ground to act as a secondary brake. Expensive brake, but a real life saver nonetheless.


----------



## Craig711

Tractor Beam said:


> It's hard to know Craig. It's unknown to us whether she was familiar with the controls on the tractor, how steep the hill was, etc. That tractor looks fairly new (unused) and so is it possible she wasn't really familiar with the machine? I'd be inclined to say that if it were a really steep hill, the high / low range control lever should be in low gear, to really rein back the weight and momentum of the tractor. If the hill were steep enough, and the tractor were in high range, and going fast enough at the beginning of the hill, it sure seems like it should stay in gear, but possibly it could come out of gear. It just seems like they'd have built in features to prevent that from happening. Also, the differential lock, if it were engaged, could easily lead to loss of control in steering, especially if there were the high speeds you mention. I'm unsure, but if she wasn't familiar with the machine, she could have possibly caught on the gear range controller and knocked it out of gear into neutral. In a panic, she could have possibly depressed the differential lock, further exasperating the situation.


in A panic it was already in neutral so she wouldn’t do that after the fact, even the kubota dealer said it shouldn’t be possible during travel?


----------



## Craig711

It was in 


sixbales said:


> Howdy Craig711, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Kubota brakes are usually very good. Was the tractor in 4WD? In 4WD, both front and rear wheels are braked. If you are losing traction downhill while braking, you need to add weights to the wheels, and maybe load the tires. And maybe add tire chains? Skidding downhill is a very scary experience.[/QUOTE it was it 4wd, that wasn’t the problem, it jumped in neutral causing it to pick up speed, which they said is not supposed to be able to happen while driving?


----------



## Craig711

Tractor Beam said:


> It's hard to know Craig. It's unknown to us whether she was familiar with the controls on the tractor, how steep the hill was, etc. That tractor looks fairly new (unused) and so is it possible she wasn't really familiar with the machine? I'd be inclined to say that if it were a really steep hill, the high / low range control lever should be in low gear, to really rein back the weight and momentum of the tractor. If the hill were steep enough, and the tractor were in high range, and going fast enough at the beginning of the hill, it sure seems like it should stay in gear, but possibly it could come out of gear. It just seems like they'd have built in features to prevent that from happening. Also, the differential lock, if it were engaged, could easily lead to loss of control in steering, especially if there were the high speeds you mention. I'm unsure, but if she wasn't familiar with the machine, she could have possibly caught on the gear range controller and knocked it out of gear into neutral. In a panic, she could have possibly depressed the differential lock, further exasperating the situation.


I find this site so hard to use but I really need some help,I’ve got the tractor going enough to drive, it goes from gear to neutral easily just by a tree brushing buy the leaver, but won’t go into gear from neutral position is this just totally the wrong way around?


----------



## RC Wells

Take a look at this diagram by going to kubotausa.com and following the link to the parts diagrams, eventually you will end up at the address below, but first have to go through the certification and model number log on drill:
http://kpadweb.kubota.co.jp/kpad2/PartsInfo.do?bookCd=100K5339&funcCd=157&figNo=D21700&dispType=2

I suspect the range shift arm 050 has knocked one of the lever engagement points off the range shift shift fork 020. Or lever 050 has been twisted at the fork engagement point and is riding over one of the stops.


----------



## HarveyW

Hi Craig,

I couldn't open RC's link, so I downloaded a diagram from Messicks. See attached.

Note items #030 & 040 on the shift fork. Shift detent....... spring loaded ball which snaps into position when shifted to hold the lever in position. All manual shift levers also have this feature to hold shift lever in position. You may need to pull a cover and check for damage. I would check the external linkage first probably have some damage due to the wreck.


----------



## Craig711

Th


HarveyW said:


> Hi Craig,
> 
> I couldn't open RC's link, so I downloaded a diagram from Messicks. See attached.
> 
> Note items #030 & 040 on the shift fork. Shift detent....... spring loaded ball which snaps into position when shifted to hold the lever in position. All manual shift levers also have this feature to hold shift lever in position. You may need to pull a cover and check for damage. I would check the external linkage first probably have some damage due to the wreck.


anks heaps


----------



## Craig711

RC Wells said:


> Take a look at this diagram by going to kubotausa.com and following the link to the parts diagrams, eventually you will end up at the address below, but first have to go through the certification and model number log on drill:
> http://kpadweb.kubota.co.jp/kpad2/PartsInfo.do?bookCd=100K5339&funcCd=157&figNo=D21700&dispType=2
> 
> I suspect the range shift arm 050 has knocked one of the lever engagement points off the range shift shift fork 020. Or lever 050 has been twisted at the fork engagement point and is riding over one of the stops.


Thanksheaps I’ll have a look


----------



## Craig711

Sorry yes it was in 4wd and was in low gear until it jumped into neutral and free wheeled down hil by the time it brakes and avoided hitting someone it was all over?


----------



## marc_hanna

I imagine the whole thing happened in a few seconds. It’s amazing how fast things happen, and how little time there is to react. Especially when you have to make snap decisions. How’s your partner fairing? I hope the injuries aren’t bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## BigT

Craig,

Was your wife injured??


----------



## FredM

I certainly hope you have been in contact with the dealer about this dangerous problem and have given them heaps, by law you should not be able to start any riding machine when in gear, my year 95 Kubota has the safety switch on the high and low gear range and wont start unless in neutral, earlier it was suggested you contact an attorney, do that and get advise to cover injury costs to your wife.


----------



## Craig711

Craig711 said:


> Th
> 
> anks heaps


Thanks heaps


----------



## BigT

FYI, a tractor with a hydrostat transmission will roll down a hill if the brake is not set. My Kubota hydrostat will roll on a very minor slope, and the hydrostat is always engaged. The hydrostat will give some resistance, but it will roll, and I'm sure it will build momentum as it goes. Not exactly free-wheeling, but it will go like hell!


----------



## Craig711

BigT said:


> FYI, a tractor with a hydrostat transmission will roll down a hill if the brake is not set. My Kubota hydrostat will roll on a very minor slope, and the hydrostat is always engaged. The hydrostat will give some resistance, but it will roll, and I'm sure it will build momentum as it goes. Not exactly free-wheeling, but it will go like hell!


This one is two weeks old and in gear it doesn’t unless you press the pedal, just talked to a technician from Kubota Australia, they said that it’s definitely not supposed to happen and that it’s a warranty issue,it will slip out of gear while moving but won’t go in, it’s like free falling when it comes out ?


----------



## Craig711

BigT said:


> FYI, a tractor with a hydrostat transmission will roll down a hill if the brake is not set. My Kubota hydrostat will roll on a very minor slope, and the hydrostat is always engaged. The hydrostat will give some resistance, but it will roll, and I'm sure it will build momentum as it goes. Not exactly free-wheeling, but it will go like hell!


The mowing deck court on a rock metres before this and it flipped and slid about a metre as you can see if you look closely at the deck


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Craig711 said:


> This one is two weeks old and in gear it doesn’t unless you press the pedal, just talked to a technician from Kubota Australia, they said that it’s definitely not supposed to happen and that it’s a warranty issue,it will slip out of gear while moving but won’t go in, it’s like free falling when it comes out ?


So then it's popped out of gear other times as well?


----------



## Craig711

BigT said:


> FYI, a tractor with a hydrostat transmission will roll down a hill if the brake is not set. My Kubota hydrostat will roll on a very minor slope, and the hydrostat is always engaged. The hydrostat will give some resistance, but it will roll, and I'm sure it will build momentum as it goes. Not exactly free-wheeling, but it will go like hell!





Tractor Beam said:


> So then it's popped out of gear other times as well?


sorry you miss understood,if a tree brushed the controls it could jump out of gear,I know it isn’t supposed to happen and it definitely shouldn’t not, major fault don’t know if it’s just mine but we will find out tomorrow


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I understand now. I hope they get you fixed up. How's your wife doing?


----------



## Craig711

Tractor Beam said:


> I understand now. I hope they get you fixed up. How's your wife doing?


Yea me too, and thanks for asking about the wife,she is a lot better than first though,out of hospital but has a fractured pelvis and back, having scans tomorrow, but that good considering what they first thought


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Right on. I hope everything comes together for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Craig711

Tractor Beam said:


> Right on. I hope everything comes together for a speedy recovery.


Thanks heaps much appreciated


----------



## marc_hanna

Craig711 said:


> Yea me too, and thanks for asking about the wife,she is a lot better than first though,out of hospital but has a fractured pelvis and back, having scans tomorrow, but that good considering what they first thought


Praying for a speedy recovery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Craig711

marc_hanna said:


> Praying for a speedy recovery.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


Thank you


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Did the dealer get that resolved for you yet Craig?


----------



## Craig711

Tractor Beam said:


> Did the dealer get that resolved for you yet Craig?


Yea sort of, kubota wouldn’t say it was there fault, but the dealer was really good and is replacing all parts at cost price and installing a latch on the gear shifter so that there is no way it can happen again


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

That's great to know. This raises the awareness for me, even though I have no hills.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Craig, is this latch something that can be bought from Kubota as in factory retrofit for a poor design or is this something they are fabricating?


----------



## Craig711

Tractor Beam said:


> Craig, is this latch something that can be bought from Kubota as in factory retrofit for a poor design or is this something they are fabricating?


Apparently you can get them for setting the height on 3 point lincage, so that it doesn’t move, so yea as far as I know they sell them, and maybe for bad design?


----------

